# Poll: Age of First Heat



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of first heat research on the boards here lately and it seems that the time of a puppy's first heat can vary a great deal. A lot seems to depend on genetics with some starting as early as 5 months and others as late as 1+year. 

Given that all our girls are so different, I thought it might be interesting to put up a poll and see what age is most common for first heat. I left it open to multiple answers in case people have more than one girl


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I'm not answering yet, but my 10 month old has not had hers yet...


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

My just about 7 month old thankfully hasn't had hers yet either  I'm hoping she takes her time so we only have to go through one or two before we spay her.


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

:bump:Looks like the results are varied so far! More 12 month heats but only by one vote lol


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My girl turns 9 month old tomorrow. She has not had hers yet. I don't see any swelling the vulva area, so it doesn't look like she will get it in the very near future.


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well apparently I'm not crazy! She just started her first heat, exactly on the day she turned 7 months lol.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Blaise came into heat when she was 7 months old, Sadie did not come into heat until she was 12 months old. Emila is 6.4 months old right now and showing no signs of coming into heat yet.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

my girl is 7 months and no heat thus far..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My little one is 6 months old and nothing so far... I am treating everyday as if it "could" be the day though since I have an intact male as well.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Saphira had a "false" start before she turned 7 months old. She was swollen and had a little bit of bloody show. It was all back to normal within 3 days though. 2.5 weeks later she came into real heat the day she turned 7 months old. She's been in heat for a week and so far its messy but she's wearing a pair of my kid's underwear with a hole cut in them for her tail and some panty liners when she's loose in the house. She actually tolerates the panties pretty well and her personality is the same although when she was in the false heat she was clingy, whiny, and seemed unsettled.

Ronda


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My female came into her first heat at 9 mths. She also had a heat every 4-5 mths.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Both my females started right at 6 months.


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump! Anyone else have an intact girl?


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shasta went into her first heat at 9 month. poor thing she also had growing pains at the same time.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Uma was 9 months and 3 weeks so I chose 10 months on the poll since that was closest. I track all our girls heat cycles on my calendar, so I just had to go back and check the date, I'm not that obsessive .


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump Bump! Milou is STILL in heat! 7 and 9 months are the most common months so far, for some reason I always thought it was closer to a year.


----------

